# NJ Meet



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

just put this up to see how many people might be interested in meeting up sometime this summer. tell us where you are so we can decide on a location that's not too far from everyone. and also give a good location if you know of one.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> just put this up to see how many people might be interested in meeting up sometime this summer. tell us where you are so we can decide on a location that's not too far from everyone. and also give a good location if you know of one.


 Im in Toms River, NJ.. i'll meet anywhere in jersey don't care how far


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm down, just need one a one week notice so I can arrange to have off from work that day.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

I am in the Toms River area. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

let's try for Aug 27th, which is a friday. 
As for the place I was thinking we could try freehold mall like they did last time. but it's open for suggestions so suggest away


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im in, freehold is good location, about 20-30 minutes from my house.
How about the date, anything closer like the first week of Aug? cause Ill have a lot of stuff to do at the end of Aug. with preps for school...etc.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Im up for a meet definitely. From Freehold and Toms River Im about 40-45 minutes..not really a problem for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Aug 6th at Freehold mall ok for everyone?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

That should work for me..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Perfect..Im there.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Perfect..Im there.


 sounds good to me


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> sounds good to me


Ok is this meet up still taking place? I'm interested in coming! exactly were is this, can someone post an adress so i can search ot on map quest! Also, is it possibe that you guys can meet on August 13th which is the secound friday in august? I'll be coming with about 10 sentras for sure...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

13th sounds good to me too, but it depends on others, plus we need to know what time we should meet


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> 13th sounds good to me too, but it depends on others, plus we need to know what time we should meet


Yea i don't wanna intrude on you guys orinigal plans, but i have alot of sentra s thats gauranteed to come if this meet goes down on the 13th. thanks, urban.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

I think you can just type freehold mall into the address, with freehold as the city and it'll work. where are these 10 sentras coming from? but anyway, I have no problem with the 13th, just as long as there's a reason, like 10 more people showing up. 

so then , *friday aug 13th sears parking lot* 



it actually would be better for me, my exhaust should be on by then. but yea any suggestions on time? it'll probably be fucking hot all day, but it only gets more crowded at night.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> I think you can just type freehold mall into the address, with freehold as the city and it'll work. where are these 10 sentras coming from? but anyway, I have no problem with the 13th, just as long as there's a reason, like 10 more people showing up.
> 
> so then , *friday aug 13th sears parking lot*
> 
> ...


We should meet after 2pm since the worst sun is gone by then. Hey I have no problem with the date..lets me get some more things done to the car. :thumbup:

Hmm Friday the 13th? Ohh Im lovin' it! =D

The address to Freehold Mall is 3710 US Highway 9.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Any possibility that the meet can happen sometime around 6pm or so? I work on weekdays and would hate to have to miss it because of work.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> I think you can just type freehold mall into the address, with freehold as the city and it'll work. where are these 10 sentras coming from? but anyway, I have no problem with the 13th, just as long as there's a reason, like 10 more people showing up.
> 
> so then , *friday aug 13th sears parking lot*
> 
> ...


The time doesnt matter 2 me! I say sometime in the afternoon, 
The 10 sentras are coming from NYC...


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

*FRIDAY THE 13th @ 6:00 PM 
FREEHOLD MALL - BACK OF SEARS PARKING LOT
​*


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

The 13th sounds good to me too. I'm happy I might actually get to a meet. (since something has usually happened to my car when these things happen)


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

ok cool so friday the 13th it is!...


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey guys, how far from Wildwood is freehold?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> Hey guys, how far from Wildwood is freehold?


Hey hun..its about 1 hour 55 minutes. The map


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks hun!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> Thanks hun!


No problema babe..knowing that I maybe wont be the only girl there gives me a little comfort hehe.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

That is something nice to think about..lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> That is something nice to think about..lol


lol definitely. :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> I think you can just type freehold mall into the address, with freehold as the city and it'll work. where are these 10 sentras coming from? but anyway, I have no problem with the 13th, just as long as there's a reason, like 10 more people showing up.
> 
> so then , *friday aug 13th sears parking lot*
> 
> ...


 yea friday 13th would be better for me too, i hope my supsesion parts come on time and i could get them installed on time


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> FRIDAY THE 13th @ 6:00 PM


Awesome! I'll definitely be there!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

have of you probably forgot about this by now, but ill bump it up anyway. plus I'll probably just PM everyone a couple days before it happens.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'll be in South Jersey until Thurs. (Wildwood) so if anyone is in the area and looking to meet up at all, let me know. The cell # is: 215-803-3134


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i haven't forgotten about it  , i just hope my suspension gets done before the meet


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

is this meet for anyone? i am interested... :fluffy:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I definitely didnt forget about it :thumbup: ..but I doubt Ill have anything new done to the car


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

md200sxser said:


> is this meet for anyone? i am interested... :fluffy:


Its for Sentra's and 200sx's.. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Its for Sentra's and 200sx's.. :thumbup:



It is *NissanForums*.com afterall, but the majority will be sentra's and 200's. I might be with 2 240's and a gti if they decide to come.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> It is *NissanForums*.com afterall, but the majority will be sentra's and 200's. I might be with 2 240's and a gti if they decide to come.


Woops my fault hehe..I didnt really know the details of that part..wouldnt mind seeing other nissans though..

Im lookin forward to this meet! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

heh, the OTer's will be jealous that I get to see their hoe in person.

which by the way, is what I am looking foward to


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^ lol.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i can't wait till the meet, so what time are we meeting overthere ?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> *FRIDAY THE 13th @ 6:00 PM
> FREEHOLD MALL - BACK OF SEARS PARKING LOT
> ​*


that guy who promised 10 sentra's better be there


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

He better be..we moved the date cause of him haha..


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

I'll try to be there. Its like 45 mins from me and I'm usually out cruising that area anyway. Just gotta see if my boss will give me off. 
Also I may have a couple peeps wit me: friends with a decked out Civic, 2002 Stratus R/T, and a OZ Lancer. The Lancer and Stratus guys are from Maryland but are coming up to visit cause we have some stuff we gotta take care of. If not, It'll probably be me and the civic guy.

OT:

Ya'll picked a hell of a day to pick a meet  the same evening I had planned on seeing AvsP. Anyways I'll see what's up


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Now come on guys...I should be coming all the way from Ohio to this meet, don't tell me there isn't going to be a lot of people there!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> Now come on guys...I should be coming all the way from Ohio to this meet, don't tell me there isn't going to be a lot of people there!!


Oh my goodness from Ohio?? :jawdrop:  hehe there better be a lot of people..Im going to complain to if there isnt and I only live 40 minutes away!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> I'll try to be there. Its like 45 mins from me and I'm usually out cruising that area anyway. Just gotta see if my boss will give me off.
> Also I may have a couple peeps wit me: friends with a decked out Civic, 2002 Stratus R/T, and a OZ Lancer. The Lancer and Stratus guys are from Maryland but are coming up to visit cause we have some stuff we gotta take care of. If not, It'll probably be me and the civic guy.
> 
> OT:
> ...


 yea i was planning on going to see Alien Vs. Predator as well, oh well its the opening night of the movie so the latest show will probobly be around 11 pm or so, im pretty sure we gonna be done with the meet, and by the way in Freehold there is Lowes movie theater right next to where we gonna meet


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i'll be there, even if i dont get my new suspesion put in, ill be there, you can count on it


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> Now come on guys...I should be coming all the way from Ohio to this meet, don't tell me there isn't going to be a lot of people there!!


coming just for the meet or for your boyfriend?


don't worry if there's not a lot of people there we can either eat somewhere or I can take you guys to watch drifting, its every 2nd fri and last wed of the month. its in englishtown right off of rt.33 it costs like $12


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

ill be there. and e-town :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool, more people, more fun


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

lol...well...I am staying longer to come to the meet, but the reason I'm coming there when I am is because I have orientation at Rutgers...seeing my bf is an extra plus!!!Going to e-town sounds cool...we've gone there before to watch drifting...I was quite impressed!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> coming just for the meet or for your boyfriend?
> 
> 
> don't worry if there's not a lot of people there we can either eat somewhere or I can take you guys to watch drifting, its every 2nd fri and last wed of the month. its in englishtown right off of rt.33 it costs like $12


oooooooohhh drifting..yes. We have to go, I need to see this shit in real life. :thumbup:


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> oooooooohhh drifting..yes. We have to go, I need to see this shit in real life. :thumbup:


i could do a little in the mall parking lot.. but then we would be asked to leave  but a side trip to etown would be mint. its not too far from the mall. and its a good time. all the DGTrials and IFX crew are there.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Buddha_ifx said:


> i could do a little in the mall parking lot.. but then we would be asked to leave  but a side trip to etown would be mint. its not too far from the mall. and its a good time. all the DGTrials and IFX crew are there.


hehe yea thats true. I really hope we can go down to etown and see all that, Id probably bring a camera and my digi cam for that haha


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hehe yea thats true. I really hope we can go down to etown and see all that, Id probably bring a camera and my digi cam for that haha



Jaralaccs and i are usually there every drift event, so it would be cool to go with even more people. :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Buddha_ifx said:


> Jaralaccs and i are usually there every drift event, so it would be cool to go with even more people. :thumbup:


Im so out of the times that I didnt even know they had drifting events here. :dumbass: But yea itd def. be cool to go, I bet all of us would have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

it ends around 10. so we have enough time for the meet and drifting, and whatever else anyone wants to do. and the announcers at DOF are funny as hell. so everyone should enjoy it.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Buddha_ifx said:


> it ends around 10. so we have enough time for the meet and drifting, and whatever else anyone wants to do. and the announcers at DOF are funny as hell. so everyone should enjoy it.


Thats true, hope its all fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

ill see everyone there, ill be in the bright red 240... if anyone needs directions on how to get there, get at me on aim: s13ka24e


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ill be there in a black,beat up , scratched up 95 sentra gxe


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> ill be there in a black,beat up , scratched up 95 sentra gxe


Well seems I've run into two problems. First, my friend with the Stratus won't be able to make it- his gf is driving from AC to visit him so he's not gonna want to drive the 4 hours up here 
Secondly I can't get the day off so I'll probably be leaving work around 5ish. I estimate I'll be there around 6-6:30 depending if my friends with the Civic and the OZ Rally show up on time. If not, I'll just head out solo and meet up with ya'll. Just look for the black 96 sentra with the foggy-ass altezzas, thumpin bass, and some dude who looks like he wants to kill someone :d


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Directions to Drifting in case you get lost behind a light or something:

1: *From Freehold Mall* Start out going North on US-9 N toward NJ-33 BR. 5.8 miles 

2: Take the UNION HILL RD WEST ramp. 0.1 miles 

3: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto UNION HILL RD. 2.7 miles 

4: Turn RIGHT onto PENSION RD. 0.2 miles 

5: End at 230 PENSION RD ENGLISHTOWN NJ 

Total Est. Time: 16 minutes 
Total Est. Distance: 9.06 miles


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> Directions to Drifting in case you get lost behind a light or something:
> 
> 1: *From Freehold Mall* Start out going North on US-9 N toward NJ-33 BR. 5.8 miles
> 
> ...


I pray I dont get left at a light or something because even though I have directions here, Ill get totally lost. Please people try not to lose me.


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I pray I dont get left at a light or something because even though I have directions here, Ill get totally lost. Please people try not to lose me.



bahh who stops at lights anyway. we will Jaralaccs and i will take front and back position, that way no one is left.


ok.. i just looked at the schedual.. there is no DOF on the 13th.. only on the 25th. so i guess we cant go there :thumbdwn:


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn...I was really looking forward to drifting...well...I have an idea...the 25th is my bday and I'll be back in NJ for that...how about we make another meet at e-town for drifting ;-)


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Buddha_ifx said:


> bahh who stops at lights anyway. we will Jaralaccs and i will take front and back position, that way no one is left.
> 
> 
> ok.. i just looked at the schedual.. there is no DOF on the 13th.. only on the 25th. so i guess we cant go there :thumbdwn:


nooooooooooooooo


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> Damn...I was really looking forward to drifting...well...I have an idea...the 25th is my bday and I'll be back in NJ for that...how about we make another meet at e-town for drifting ;-)


hehehe I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

ill be there anyway, so yes, we will have a birthday meet.


btw... the 25th is a wensday, i dont no if this is a problem for people, but we will figure out everything if anyone or everyone wants to go that day, figure out meeting spots for those who need help getting there, whatever, just let us know.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> Well seems I've run into two problems. First, my friend with the Stratus won't be able to make it- his gf is driving from AC to visit him so he's not gonna want to drive the 4 hours up here
> Secondly I can't get the day off so I'll probably be leaving work around 5ish. I estimate I'll be there around 6-6:30 depending if my friends with the Civic and the OZ Rally show up on time. If not, I'll just head out solo and meet up with ya'll. Just look for the black 96 sentra with the foggy-ass altezzas, thumpin bass, and some dude who looks like he wants to kill someone :d



foggy altezzas? let me guess water leak?


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbup: :fluffy: Birthday meet sounds GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

we'll just meet at the mall again and go from there


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> we'll just meet at the mall again and go from there



ok that will work, everyone will no where that is after the meet.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> foggy altezzas? let me guess water leak?


Yeah  sealed it a second time myself, didn't work. Took it to a shop to do it- worked for like *thinks* a week... water just finds ways into there  Thinking about just sealing the entire trunk and stuff some things in there from the backseats :-D


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

is there alot of problems with altezza lights with leaking?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

dont hijack the fucking thread


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> dont hijack the fucking thread


hahaha this is no chatroom!


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> dont hijack the fucking thread


shutttup, they werent talking to you :dumbass: 

hahaha, dont run me over tomorrow.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Buddha_ifx said:


> shutttup, they werent talking to you


was I talking to you?
it doesn't even matter who he was talking to, you dont change the subject of a thread. if you have a question for someone PM them.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> hahaha, dont run me over tomorrow.


You're safe today, considering that the meet is next Friday. Unless it's suddenly been changed to today (Aug 6), and I wasn't informed >.<


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Beltane70 said:


> You're safe today, considering that the meet is next Friday.


no, we know eachother. in which case I can run him over any day. 
but its nice to hear there'll be another person there on friday... 
+1 !!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Alright I think this is a very legitimate question...what exactly are we going to do at this meet? I mean its coming up next week and all I know is we are meeting up and thats it. I need to know what I should be prepared for haha. :thumbup:


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Alright I think this is a very legitimate question...what exactly are we going to do at this meet? I mean its coming up next week and all I know is we are meeting up and thats it. I need to know what I should be prepared for haha. :thumbup:



expect to rob the mall, bring black clothes, and a ski mask. bring a toy gun to scare all those mall security people.... no but really, uhm.. meet, maybe go get some food, chill. thats good enough, unless you have ideas to throw in too.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

basically, you stand around and look at everyone's car. since there won't be a lot of people it won't take awhile to do so we'll probably go eat somewhere (we were gunna go drifting remember?) there's one restaurant in the mall plus a huge food court, but we can also just drive somewhere. it doesn't matter to me


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

alright..I had an idea that thats what we were going to do..if I think of any other ideas by Friday of course Ill post it up. I might be going to the track this Wednesday to finally get some numbers..if Im not to embaressed Ill bring the results with me haha. 

It all basically sounds good though, cant wait! (also cant wait to see everyone in person haha)


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I might be going to the track this Wednesday to finally get some numbers..if Im not to embaressed Ill bring the results with me haha.


englishtown's track? and is your car auto?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> englishtown's track? and is your car auto?


Yea and Yea..I bet Ill be the only car with an auto at the meet


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

i'll race against you on Wed...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> i'll race against you on Wed...


Alright deal..IM me and we'll talk..


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> i'll race against you on Wed...


i got winner 


lets have a meet today too. we are bored as hell... anyone... anyone..


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

.. that's ok I'll just get that civic to take care of you :thumbup: 
sorry.


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> .. that's ok I'll just get that civic to take care of you :thumbup:
> sorry.



you forgot those 3 letters that count.. gsr..  and yes i lost to it. power to weight, learn it  STOP HIJACKING THE EFFFING THREAD!!!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

haha

yo. its my thread I can talk about whatever I want on it. Plus that guy wasn't even going to the meet.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Yea and Yea..I bet Ill be the only car with an auto at the meet


dont worry, my ride is auto too  :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

i knew it, "Scattered Thunder Storms" from theweatherchannel.com


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> dont worry, my ride is auto too  :thumbdwn:


Ohh yeaaa I forgot! hehe well now I wont be alone. 

Want to race on Friday? lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> i knew it, "Scattered Thunder Storms" from theweatherchannel.com


Nooooo..I wanted to wash my car on that day..but then again weather changes and the weather channel has been lying lately.


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

rain or not were there.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey, the rain makes the driving even more fun!

Only 2 automatics in our entire group? Not bad. I went out of my way to make sure I got a B-14 with a 5-speed. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> Hey, the rain makes the driving even more fun!
> 
> Only 2 automatics in our entire group? Not bad. I went out of my way to make sure I got a B-14 with a 5-speed. :thumbup:


hehe, i might be getting a new engine with a new tranny, still thinking baout it, same engine (GA16DE) with 5-speed .. i just have to stop spending money on stupid shit


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Buddha_ifx said:


> rain or not were there.


of course, it just means we'll get wet and I don't have to wash my car



B14_Stealth said:


> hehe, i might be getting a new engine with a new tranny, still thinking bout it


how many miles, you sould just turbo it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Im about to get a 98 Sentra with 5 speed..the only thing that sucks is its white..but other then that its hooked up. :thumbup: I could always get a paint job on it..


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Im about to get a 98 Sentra with 5 speed..the only thing that sucks is its white..but other then that its hooked up. :thumbup: I could always get a paint job on it..


 YEA!!!! Another Sentra owner :fluffy: just too bad it isn't a spec...oh but what the hell...it's still a sentra :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

one thing i'll never understand is how sentra/200 owners always seem to stick with this car. I always read about how someones getting a new or another one. and a lot of people already have 3.. I like my car and everything, but you need a change sometime. there is other stuff out there. 

..like a TRD wide body kitted MR2.

but good for you wanting a 5spd. you're heading in the right direction


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> one thing i'll never understand is how sentra/200 owners always seem to stick with this car. I always read about how someones getting a new or another one. and a lot of people already have 3.. I like my car and everything, but you need a change sometime. there is other stuff out there.
> 
> ..like a TRD wide body kitted MR2.
> 
> but good for you wanting a 5spd. you're heading in the right direction


dont forget 240 owners  ive had 4 in the past year  


i think its a nissan thing.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> of course, it just means we'll get wet and I don't have to wash my car
> 
> 
> 
> how many miles, you sould just turbo it


my engine right now has 180,000 miles and still going :thumbup: 
if i turbo it..i think i would blow it right away. So if i get a new engine with like 30-40k ...and new tranny...then it should feel like totaly different car.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> one thing i'll never understand is how sentra/200 owners always seem to stick with this car. I always read about how someones getting a new or another one. and a lot of people already have 3.. I like my car and everything, but you need a change sometime. there is other stuff out there.
> 
> ..like a TRD wide body kitted MR2.
> 
> but good for you wanting a 5spd. you're heading in the right direction


I dont know, its just a reliability thing and also that I really dont want to give up my car, and a sentra is basically a 4 dour version of it.  .. I think Im going to stick with Nissan for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> YEA!!!! Another Sentra owner :fluffy: just too bad it isn't a spec...oh but what the hell...it's still a sentra :thumbup:


hehe I know to bad it isnt a spec, but your right its still a sentra! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> my engine right now has 180,000 miles and still going :thumbup:
> if i turbo it..i think i would blow it right away. So if i get a new engine with like 30-40k ...and new tranny...then it should feel like totaly different car.



you can have mine when I put my SR16 in it. it has 42k now, I wanna do it next summer, or the summer after that at the latest. I doubt you'll find a 5+ year old engine with only 30 or 40k miles on it though.


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> I doubt you'll find a 5+ year old engine with only 30 or 40k miles on it though.



i have a 10+ year old engine with 80k. its not that hard.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> you can have mine when I put my SR16 in it. it has 42k now, I wanna do it next summer, or the summer after that at the latest. I doubt you'll find a 5+ year old engine with only 30 or 40k miles on it though.


^^ is right its not that hard to find a 10year old engine with 30-50k miles on it, you just have to look and i know somebody that told me ..whenever i get the money i could have one with the tranny for $1,300 including labor


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

i just wanna make sure the meet is still on for this friday in tomsriver at the Mall. Just don't wanna drive a hour and have nothing there. also around how many people are going.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

md200sxser said:


> i just wanna make sure the meet is still on for this friday in tomsriver at the Mall. Just don't wanna drive a hour and have nothing there. also around how many people are going.


 tomsriver? i thought it was in freehold


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

its freehold mall, read the thread. and they'll be like 5 people there. maybe, unless they are scared of rain. you can count on at least 2..


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Neva2wicked, NissanGirl2ooSX, Buddha_ifx + 1??, B14_Stealth, Beltane70, Me, md200sxser

I know for a fact that Buddha_ifx and myself will be there.


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> Neva2wicked, NissanGirl2ooSX, Buddha_ifx + 1??, B14_Stealth, Beltane70, Me, md200sxser
> 
> I know for a fact that Buddha_ifx and myself will be there.



i may have more heads coming, i dunno, we will see.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

I'll definitely be there rain or shine. So far I have 1 of my friends as a certainty.

Here's my lil list of pals i'll have:

1) friend that drives a decked out civic *maybe not sure*
2)bud from Maryland in a 2002 Stratus *guaranteed to be up*
3)best friend in a OZ Lancer from Maryland *haven't talked to him in a few days*

Trying to get a few others to come but 'hoes before bros' as they like to put it 

I'm hoping they aren't late so we can be there on time. Wouldn't want to get there and see nobody.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

today would have been perfect..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> today would have been perfect..


Saturday would be best. Damn rain...


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry guys..I can't go anymore....but keep the birthday meet in mind because I will definitely make it to that:-D :fluffy:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX are you coming? and yea we're still going drifting on the 25th


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> NissanGirl2ooSX are you coming? and yea we're still going drifting on the 25th


Im really undecided, I want to go but for the fact that its going to be raining the rest of the afternoon and night makes me think of what we are going to do. Cause if it rains we cant go to any races cause none will be going on, and yea some of you can drift but some of us cant lol.  I have no idea either if Im still contagious or not lol..damn. =l Give me a few hours maybe till 4, 430 and Ill see how everything is, and Ill post up here. If worse comes to worse you know Ill be there on the 25th.


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

ill be there def.... with like 5 cars at least.... EVERY1 GO... im from the 240sxforums.com

http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36932

this is posted on alot of forums. should be a good turn out.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Damn Im going to be the only girl lol!...hopefully it doesnt rain to hard because if it doesnt then Im going..screw it I dont feel sick anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## BlazinSent (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Damn Im going to be the only girl lol!...hopefully it doesnt rain to hard because if it doesnt then Im going..screw it I dont feel sick anymore. :thumbup:


yo so is this meeting still happening tonight? and how long you guys gonna be there? I have work up north till like 5 and i still have to pick up my car


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

supposedly the meeting is still going on..but I didnt hear anything from anyone currently. I have no idea how long its going to be, all I know is that its at 6pm in freehold mall at the sear parking lot.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

sorry guys i wont be there have a family emergency.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*Stood up AGAIN*

SOrry I couldn't make it. Friend took the wrong exit and is up near Edison right now. Gotta wait for him to get here (he's like an hour up from me as I am typing this  
My other friend didn't even give a holla back, so I've been here waiting since like 5 for him to show up. Guess one can never count on ce
Guess I'll hafta meet ya next time- with or without them.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Im sorry I couldnt make it guys ..not only did I start feeling sick but I had no money whatsover for gas since I couldnt pick up my check at work. Count me in for drifting on the 25th though, Ill definitely be there. Hope you guys had fun. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well i was there, it was cool but i wish there was more people .. anyway my internet conncetion is messed up and right now im at my friends house so whenever my internet starts working again im gonna post some of the pics that took at the meet.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow the meet was only that short?? With me there I could have made it longer lol jk.  Glad to hear it was good and yea I wanna see some pics hehe.  Ill be there on the 25th for the drifting thing like I said before, lets just make a time and place for that to..and hopefully by then Ill have that 300ZX Ive been eyeing for two days now.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Glad to hear it was good and yea I wanna see some pics hehe.  Ill be there on the 25th for the drifting thing like I said before, lets just make a time and place for that to..


im not doing this shit again. it starts at 4 ends at 10. the place is e-town raceway. you guys can meet us THERE if you want to go.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ewww..didnt have to say it like that..but alright.

Well whoever wants to go on the 25th will go and we'll plan it, if no one fine then..there will always be another meet next time. This time Ill make it up.


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

dam guys... i didnt get there till 730... no1 was there.. i was waiting for a 240 friend that didnt no how to get there and took him forever..... we had 4 240's (2 of them sr's) civic acura cl and a accord v6 ... guys shoulda waited... we was madd late though eheh..

theres also a meet.. and its madd advanced notice... exit 160 off GSP ... aug 29th 1pm... Garden state plaza mall..... come there....

ill post pics up later..


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

Pics....

:thumbup: 

http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=397922#post397922


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> dam guys... i didnt get there till 730... no1 was there.. i was waiting for a 240 friend that didnt no how to get there and took him forever..... we had 4 240's (2 of them sr's) civic acura cl and a accord v6 ... guys shoulda waited... we was madd late though eheh..
> 
> theres also a meet.. and its madd advanced notice... exit 160 off GSP ... aug 29th 1pm... Garden state plaza mall..... come there....
> 
> ill post pics up later..


lol well they were basically done by then..Im glad I didnt leave cause I guess Id be by myself there to. Is the meet your talking about for all Nissans? because if it is, you can count me in for going there..100%. :thumbup: Itll be easy for me to get up there to, since I know North Jersey pretty well. 

Hopefully, hopefully Ill have the 300ZX I want by then..if not Ill probably be the only one with the auto 200SX and probably the only girl, not that I mind.  

Nice pics of the 240's etc..meet looks like it'll be fun.


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

thnx... yea the 29th is basically a nissan meet... please tell your friend.. all cars are welcome though.. the more the merrier..... please yay or nay if your gunna go so i can get a rough estimate. thanks. :cheers:

where is the 25th meet at? englishtown?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> thnx... yea the 29th is basically a nissan meet... please tell your friend.. all cars are welcome though.. the more the merrier..... please yay or nay if your gunna go so i can get a rough estimate. thanks. :cheers:
> 
> where is the 25th meet at? englishtown?


Im going to go. :thumbup: You can count me in..Ill tell anyone I know about it. It looks like itll be fun.  If I can get anybody then I guess Ill let you know via here or IM. The 25th meet is supposed to be at Englishtown because theres drifting going on over there. I dont know all the real plans with it yet but I know a couple of people will be attending that. It'll probably be posted up here soon enough about how many people will go etc. Ill try and get it together.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

240240240 said:


> dam guys... i didnt get there till 730... no1 was there.. i was waiting for a 240 friend that didnt no how to get there and took him forever..... we had 4 240's (2 of them sr's) civic acura cl and a accord v6 ... guys shoulda waited... we was madd late though eheh..


yea it tends to end short when nobody shows up. but thanks for at least trying


----------



## Buddha_ifx (Aug 2, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> im not doing this shit again. it starts at 4 ends at 10. the place is e-town raceway. you guys can meet us THERE if you want to go.


no need to be a prick about it, so people didnt go, big deal, anyway, whoever needs help getting there, ill meet up with whoever. just lemme know.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

240240240 said:


> thnx... yea the 29th is basically a nissan meet... please tell your friend.. all cars are welcome though.. the more the merrier..... please yay or nay if your gunna go so i can get a rough estimate. thanks. :cheers:
> 
> where is the 25th meet at? englishtown?


where is the meet on the 29th gonna be at?


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

md200sxser said:


> where is the meet on the 29th gonna be at?


 exit 160 off the garden state parkway.... at the garden state parkway plaza mall.... 1 pm ..... very big parking lot and deck (so if it rains)... great spot for pics to :thumbup: ... the mall will be closed but theres a joes grill there or something like that there so we could eat or whateva.




i live right by raceway park.. ill def be there... not drifting though.... 5th day with new engine :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

How did it go? Pics?


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

irontom said:


> How did it go? Pics?


go to page 9


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

240240240 said:


> go to page 9


 I'm not a member so I can't view the pictures.


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

irontom said:


> I'm not a member so I can't view the pictures.



so become a member... it takes like 10 sec.. or click on forums on go to the bottom to northeast section and click on nj meet.... it should work like that


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

finally i got my internet connection back online, ill post pics from the meet in few hours. The problem with the meets is that ... nobody ever showes up, maybe because they are not as organized as maxima.org meets.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I still have yet to be able to acess any pictures..


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

240240240 said:


> Pics....
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=397922#post397922


I don't know where the hell you guys were but that is not freehold mall.


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> I don't know where the hell you guys were but that is not freehold mall.



lol.. noo.. thats on the way to the mall ... in marlboro at pathmark... meeting up with people...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

240240240 said:


> lol.. noo.. thats on the way to the mall ... in marlboro at pathmark... meeting up with people...


lol


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

here are the pics just like i promised.
warning... not dialup friendly


----------



## Sr20detwanabe (Aug 18, 2004)

i c red X's..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Sr20detwanabe said:


> i c red X's..


i disabled hotlinking on the server, it should work now.
Does it? can you see the pics?


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i disabled hotlinking on the server, it should work now.
> Does it? can you see the pics?


yea i see them.... 

You guys going the 29th? ... ill be there on time with madd cars... i promise.. eheh


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd post my own pictures if it weren't for the fact they are almost identical to B14_Stealth's

Incidently, my car is the plain, unmodified, beat up Sentra on the end. It isn't much, but it _is_ my car!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

240240240 said:


> yea i see them....
> 
> You guys going the 29th? ... ill be there on time with madd cars... i promise.. eheh


29th .. that is sunday right ? if it is sunday then i won't be able to make it since i work every sunday on that day and can't take that day off


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> 29th .. that is sunday right ? if it is sunday then i won't be able to make it since i work every sunday on that day and can't take that day off



aw taht sucks.... 1pm... anyone besides nismo grl going here?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^Well if your reffering to me as nismo girl then yea I guess so far Im the only one going from here hehe..you can count on that. :thumbup: 

Great pics, and nice looking cars :thumbup: to bad I couldnt be there.

Im going to check out two 300ZX's this week or next week..one a guy is selling a 90' non turbo, t-top with 81K for 7 grand but is more then willing to lower the price because he wants to get rid of it..the other I just spotted today..its a 90' ZX non turbo,t-top with 50K and the guy is selling it for 6 grand..thats a little cheap so I want to go investigate but if nothing is wrong with it Im most likely going to get the 50K Z and then show up to the 29th meet with it..haha damn Im real optimistic..


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ^^Well if your reffering to me as nismo girl then yea I guess so far Im the only one going from here hehe..you can count on that. :thumbup:
> 
> Great pics, and nice looking cars :thumbup: to bad I couldnt be there.
> 
> Im going to check out two 300ZX's this week or next week..one a guy is selling a 90' non turbo, t-top with 81K for 7 grand but is more then willing to lower the price because he wants to get rid of it..the other I just spotted today..its a 90' ZX non turbo,t-top with 50K and the guy is selling it for 6 grand..thats a little cheap so I want to go investigate but if nothing is wrong with it Im most likely going to get the 50K Z and then show up to the 29th meet with it..haha damn Im real optimistic..


will you marry me :cheers: ... but seriosly.... etll ur friends and their friends and their friends to go....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

240240240 said:


> aw taht sucks.... 1pm... anyone besides nismo grl going here?


yea i know


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> will you marry me :cheers: ... but seriosly.... etll ur friends and their friends and their friends to go....


Yea Ill give you an answer when I see you at the meet haha jk  Ill get who I can to go..Im already telling some people about it. :thumbup:


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Yea Ill give you an answer when I see you at the meet haha jk  Ill get who I can to go..Im already telling some people about it. :thumbup:



haha .. i get ma sched 2morrow...

pics of the meet... well the ones of my car :thumbup: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/397182


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> haha .. i get ma sched 2morrow...
> 
> pics of the meet... well the ones of my car :thumbup: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/397182


haha I bet thatll help..

Nice pictures, nice car!  I didnt know you had turbo in your car..read my quote, you know that sound is music to my ears.. :thumbup:


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha I bet thatll help..
> 
> Nice pictures, nice car!  I didnt know you had turbo in your car..read my quote, you know that sound is music to my ears.. :thumbup:



Yup working wed 10-3... i will be at raceway as long as i keep some cash on the side .. lol....


Thanks... yea turbo (bov) is music to my ears :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> Yup working wed 10-3... i will be at raceway as long as i keep some cash on the side .. lol....
> 
> 
> Thanks... yea turbo (bov) is music to my ears :thumbup:


hehe lucky I got paid so I have enough money for the raceway and for gas. :thumbup: 

Ohh cant wait to hear the turbo then! :fluffy: 

-sigh- turbo...yea Ill get it one day


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hehe lucky I got paid so I have enough money for the raceway and for gas. :thumbup:
> 
> Ohh cant wait to hear the turbo then! :fluffy:
> 
> -sigh- turbo...yea Ill get it one day



ill probally be running in the 1/4 mile... spent to much on ma car to damage it drifting cause i dont no how to... mayb ill get a 240 beater car to go drifitng... but yea ill be 1/4.....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> ill probally be running in the 1/4 mile... spent to much on ma car to damage it drifting cause i dont no how to... mayb ill get a 240 beater car to go drifitng... but yea ill be 1/4.....


Yea just get another 240 to try drifting, if you damage that one it wont be so bad heh..well then Ill see you when your running the 1/4 mile haha


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry guys I haven't posted in here for a while..but I'm wondering...who all is coming tomorrow??? :fluffy: :fluffy: :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there tomorrow checking out the drift action.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> Sorry guys I haven't posted in here for a while..but I'm wondering...who all is coming tomorrow??? :fluffy: :fluffy: :thumbup: :fluffy:


Meeeeeeeeee :thumbup: :fluffy: :fluffy: 

Now a question guys..what seems like a better deal or what should I lean more for..a black 90' 300ZX with 81K, 7 grand/price is really negotiable but automatic or a 95' black 240SX coupe, 102K, manual for maybe 5500 or so plus a trade in. Yea I know the latter will probably win haha but Im going to check out the ZX tomorrow and test drive it so..I dont know need your guys thoughts. 

Btw, sorry this got off topic. :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

alleyboy said:


> I'll be there tomorrow checking out the drift action.


Ohhh your from Linden?? Wait Ive seen that Se-R around..theres two over there in Linden, Ive seen the stock one just not yours..


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll be at the meeting for the 29th, but won't be making it to tomorrow's event. July and August has been quite heavy on my wallet


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

Beltane70 said:


> I'll be at the meeting for the 29th, but won't be making it to tomorrow's event. July and August has been quite heavy on my wallet



werd up  

ill be there 2morrow... illl stop by the drifting.... if you see my car.. come say wassup.. ill be running the 1/4 mile though


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Meeeeeeeeee :thumbup: :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> Now a question guys..what seems like a better deal or what should I lean more for..a black 90' 300ZX with 81K, 7 grand/price is really negotiable but automatic or a 95' black 240SX coupe, 102K, manual for maybe 5500 or so plus a trade in. Yea I know the latter will probably win haha but Im going to check out the ZX tomorrow and test drive it so..I dont know need your guys thoughts.
> 
> Btw, sorry this got off topic. :thumbup:


Not gonna be at this one, or the 29th. Trying to get ready for something on 9/11. My boi informed me that there's going to be a massive gathering in Maryland (around Waldorff) and he wants me to roll wit him. SO trying to get some shoes on the ride before I make that 

As for the OT question: it all really depends on what you want. Both are really great cars. Out the box tho, the Z32 is a better deal for highway runs and quite tail-happy off the line, even the auto (my old man owns one which he won't let me drive anymore. Something about bald tires every month). Only ridden in a 90 240 and its a capable car, though a bit underpowered out the box IMO. Either way, both are sweet. Personally, I'd go with the Z32 only because its better out the box. But if its drifting your into (need I even ask that) I'd go for the more tail-happy of the two- the 240. 

These are my personal likes/dislikes-

Z32 cons: 
-cramped engine bay. 
-cramped interior for someone over 6ft
-extremely tail-happy in the rain, even with a light touch on the throttle

Z32 pros:
T-TOPS (I love that shit)
decent out-the-box power

S14 cons:
not as great out-the-box power

Pros:
sexier look (Z32 looks bland stock)
Tail-happy like a mofo
larger aftermarket

I don't know much about the US 240s- heck I'm not sure if they all came with the KA or the SR20 for that year so I can't comment about that. Plus I'm a Mitsu kinda guy . Hope that lil info helps.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Not gonna be at this one, or the 29th. Trying to get ready for something on 9/11. My boi informed me that there's going to be a massive gathering in Maryland (around Waldorff) and he wants me to roll wit him. SO trying to get some shoes on the ride before I make that
> 
> As for the OT question: it all really depends on what you want. Both are really great cars. Out the box tho, the Z32 is a better deal for highway runs and quite tail-happy off the line, even the auto (my old man owns one which he won't let me drive anymore. Something about bald tires every month). Only ridden in a 90 240 and its a capable car, though a bit underpowered out the box IMO. Either way, both are sweet. Personally, I'd go with the Z32 only because its better out the box. But if its drifting your into (need I even ask that) I'd go for the more tail-happy of the two- the 240.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. :thumbup: Im going to check out the Z this weekend with my pops to see how low we can get the price to..everyone tells me to get it for 4500-5000 and if we can then thats the new car. I love the fact that the Z is black and has T-tops -swoons-. If the Z doesnt fall through I gotta drive down to Philly and see the 240..which is a sexy as hell car. Oh and the 95' still has the KA motor..dont know if any 240 was made with the sr20. Thanks again for the info hun, it really helped. :thumbup:


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone that comes tonight look for a Black Spec-v with Ohio plates..come and say hi to me...I'll be wearing a black skirt and black hot import nights shirt!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> Anyone that comes tonight look for a Black Spec-v with Ohio plates..come and say hi to me...I'll be wearing a black skirt and black hot import nights shirt!!!


Damn I didnt see you then! I was there with a white wife beater, and light colored jeans and also a hat, my hair was down to. But if I didnt see you then you didnt see me.  Howd you like everything?? Ahh my favorite 240 was the orange one with the tons of decals etc. and the black one (the 98' year or 97' I dont know it was the new version one). Both of those cars boosted like crazy..ahhhhhh


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Damn I didnt see you then! I was there with a white wife beater, and light colored jeans and also a hat, my hair was down to. But if I didnt see you then you didnt see me.  Howd you like everything?? Ahh my favorite 240 was the orange one with the tons of decals etc. and the black one (the 98' year or 97' I dont know it was the new version one). Both of those cars boosted like crazy..ahhhhhh



didnt really see anyone.. juss madd people there haha... new hampsure(spelling.. really dont care) won... i was there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> didnt really see anyone.. juss madd people there haha... new hampsure(spelling.. really dont care) won... i was there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahhh I knew he'd win..I mean come on.  I left like 15 minutes before they started that. Damn it where was everybody? I was standing at the fence the whole time, weird you guys couldnt see me.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

well...my car was parked all the way at the end of the parking lot next to our friend's green hatchback 240...I was there with 4guys...I ended up putting a white hoodie and jeans on toward the end of the night...I didn't meet anyone either...I looked around and walked around a bit but nobody said anything to me  ....cha chi, chip, and hampshire all did really good their last run of the competition though!! :fluffy:


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Ahhh I knew he'd win..I mean come on.  I left like 15 minutes before they started that. Damn it where was everybody? I was standing at the fence the whole time, weird you guys couldnt see me.


I WAS STANDING AT THE FENCE TOO!!!! i had black sweat pants and a white rocka wear shirt on... shaved head.....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> I WAS STANDING AT THE FENCE TOO!!!! i had black sweat pants and a white rocka wear shirt on... shaved head.....


Damn wtf lol I tried to look for some people but hot damn nobody recognized me =\ I was standing towards the end of the fence where the cars would get out from..I wasnt far from there. 

And NismoGirl..all these girls showed up and I tried to figure out which one was you! lol.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

lol...my friends and i were like right were the cars took off from...we were real close to the guy with the microphone...there was a big black guy with us, a big asian dude, my bf, my bro, and I....we were standing right next to the orange cone....yea..i kept looking around for you guys..but i dont know what anyone really looks like...oh and is your 200sx black?


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

I was there...just going back and forth between drifting and dragging. I did see a black 200SX though. Oh yeah, here's a pic of my car:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

alleyboy said:


> I was there...just going back and forth between drifting and dragging. I did see a black 200SX though. Oh yeah, here's a pic of my car:


Wow we have a car like that here in Linden? I really havent seen you around man. 

Black 200SX with stickers on the side windows = Mine.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> lol...my friends and i were like right were the cars took off from...we were real close to the guy with the microphone...there was a big black guy with us, a big asian dude, my bf, my bro, and I....we were standing right next to the orange cone....yea..i kept looking around for you guys..but i dont know what anyone really looks like...oh and is your 200sx black?


lol then we were both at opposite ends. Yep my 200SX is black. :thumbup:

Black with stickers on the side windows = mine. 

haha I just repeated myself.


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> lol then we were both at opposite ends. Yep my 200SX is black. :thumbup:
> 
> Black with stickers on the side windows = mine.
> 
> haha I just repeated myself.



I was at the end of the fence where the car entered the course at... like the real fence not the wood....


Quote:
Originally Posted by alleyboy
I was there...just going back and forth between drifting and dragging. I did see a black 200SX though. Oh yeah, here's a pic of my car:




Wow we have a car like that here in Linden? I really havent seen you around man. 

Black 200SX with stickers on the side windows = Mine. 


did u see me on the 1/4 mile? the green 240 with black rims... sr20...?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

240240240 said:


> I was at the end of the fence where the car entered the course at... like the real fence not the wood....
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


Why was everybody over there??? I was at the best place hehe. :fluffy: Nope I didnt see you on the 1/4 mile cause I was watching drifting the whole time. I jsut heard a lotta noise from there :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry this is off topic..but I sold my car!! :thumbup: Now time to go look at my ZX and if I get that one, its been a hell of a day. :fluffy:


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey, is that other meet still on for today (Aug 29)?


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

hell yea... ill be there. green 95 240 with black rims and red 91 240 with 5 zigen rims... both sr's


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Darn it! I forgot that this meeting was at 1pm! Looks like I won't be making it, considering that I just woke up (12:30)! By the time I took a shower, got ready, and drove up there (I live about an hout away), the meet would probably already be over. Sorry I had to miss it!


----------



## 240240240 (Aug 13, 2004)

Beltane70 said:


> Darn it! I forgot that this meeting was at 1pm! Looks like I won't be making it, considering that I just woke up (12:30)! By the time I took a shower, got ready, and drove up there (I live about an hout away), the meet would probably already be over. Sorry I had to miss it!



didnt really miss anything.. only like 6 cars.. no1 came.... :loser: .. oh well...

we got there like 130 and left like 3-330


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Beh sorry I couldnt come..I woke up at 230 cause I was exhausted from checking out everything yesterday. Today I wouldnt have time to go anyway because I had to wash up my car and everything and wait for the buyer to come pick up my car. Tomorrow the ZX will be on my driveway! :fluffy:


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry guys I couldn't come either...my friend had a bbq in honor of my bday and well..I had to start moving into my dorm :fluffy: :waving: :banana:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Beh just to update everyone who cares I didnt get the ZX  The car needed a whole new exhaust system, abs pump, tires, and timing belt. The seller wouldnt lower the price down (he wanted it for 5 grand) so my father said goodbye..if he didnt want to lower the price forget it..buying a car that needs that much money in work isnt worth it. I was upset but oh well..in two years Ill have a Skyline or 350Z in my driveway.  I still love Nissans/always will and will continue learnin about them..I wont forget my roots! haha  Right now I have no Nissan, I have another car, but hell to me anything better then a Honda. :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

This thread has totally died..anyone have any updates at all?


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> This thread has totally died..anyone have any updates at all?


Dunno about the rest but definitely none here babe. Been thinking a few things lately in regards to the sentra. Don't really know if I want to continue working on it as a project, or just take all the money that will be coming in and dumping it towards getting that other car I want. Course trading the nissan in the process. Thus been spending alot of time back on 3si.org

Nissans are great cars but I really miss the old mitsu- even worse I'm struggling with the idea of getting another N/A version or getting the Twin Turbo AWD model. Ain't life a bitch when you run into these kinds of problems 

The old man already has a Z32, younger brother wants a Z33 in a year or so, its only fitting that I go back to my old 'love' and play cat-n-mouse with the old man. Did it before, would love to do it again 

Anyways, that's the only update here, if you want to call it that. 

Pic of old baby can be found here:RIP Felicia 

So the question has been: 

-Trade in the nissan + cash

or
-Keep nissan as a beater (still do some cosmetic mods) then get the mitsu


Mind you it has to be in cash. Insurance is a biotch right now so its impossible to finance otherwise there wouldn't be this kind of dilemna.

P.S.

Congrats on the new car. To bad about the Z32 yet a good thing. That's how my old man's car was at first, and over the past year, he has spent at least 6Gs just getting it to run right on top of what he paid (6500). Whatever happened with the S14 that you was looking at?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

alleyboy said:


> I was there...just going back and forth between drifting and dragging. I did see a black 200SX though. Oh yeah, here's a pic of my car:


nice ride man, nice and clean, i like it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Dunno about the rest but definitely none here babe. Been thinking a few things lately in regards to the sentra. Don't really know if I want to continue working on it as a project, or just take all the money that will be coming in and dumping it towards getting that other car I want. Course trading the nissan in the process. Thus been spending alot of time back on 3si.org
> 
> Nissans are great cars but I really miss the old mitsu- even worse I'm struggling with the idea of getting another N/A version or getting the Twin Turbo AWD model. Ain't life a bitch when you run into these kinds of problems
> 
> ...


Well the S14 had to many miles on it or something like that. I saw another S14 in NYC for a real good price but the parents didnt feel like driving all the way up to Queens. :thumbdwn: Well I had kind of the same dilemma as you..I mean see how much the dealer would give u for the nissan and depending on how many miles and such he should give you around 3..thats how much they said they could give me for mine. So lets say you get around 3 for the Nissan and you save up maybe another 2 grand in cash..you can make a down payment on a newer car and then get some type of loan or such and pay it off. Bargain a little. Thats how I did it, and thats why im only going to be paying $168 a month for 36 months :-D If you decide to keep the Nissan then throw what you can into it..for some reason after I started everything I just stopped all of a sudden, dont know why. Its a tough deal to think about, but if you can get a good deal on a newer car Id say go for it. 

As for the Z32..yea I know Id have to dump in a lot of money for that car. Though its a great car, itd make me poor :-D Ill just wait until I finish college to get the Z33..itll be worth the wait. :thumbup: 

The new car runs great and theres a lot of aftermarket support for it online. So once money starts coming in this car will be my new project..one that I know Ill finish. 

Thanks for the update hun


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Well I know mine isn't worth much at the dealer. Got the car when it had 186k on it cause winter was coming up last Oct. and rather than drive up to Edison to get that Avenger I wanted, fam *decided* to go out one day while i was at work and brought the car home. Currently it has 189 and BB says about 1200 at a dealer. If I do decide to trade it in, I'll negotiate like a mofo!

At first I was a bit pissed- mostly thinking 'WTF can I do with this'  but after viewing this board, I saw some things which interested me. It wasn't until recently that I even began the project. And like you- I,too, just want to stop. Well its not much that really- just the fact that it isn't what I had originally planned for a project. I was driving a dodge stealth before this and after she went on me I still had the foundation in my head on what I was willing to do. That was originally what all that saving was for at the time. But... fam took the initiative. 

Truth be told, everyone I know wants me to actually finish this car- at least cosmetically. COnstantly speaking on that 'you already had a stealth/3000gt let it die'. F-that  I've been in alot of cars in my time- just for shitz-n-giggles and I can honestly it felt like that car was designed with me in mind. I know its wierd but hear me out:

-everything was strategically placed to my liking
- didn't feel cramped and its only a hatchback (wouldn't look sexy otherwise)
-had enough balls to start with
-loved the 'purr' of the N/A though I'd die over the sound of twin hairdyers 
- and its WIDE 

I don't know. It was just something about that particular platform that felt 'right'. You know what i mean?

So even though I kinda like the car, its just not the same for me. You know you have it bad when you can't stop thinking of a particular car, when you can tell what car it is at night just by the headlights or taillights, or when you can spot them a mile away  As my friend likes to say, "you eat, sleep, and shit the stealth/3000gt' *lol*

But who knows what'll happen. I want to finish the sentra- just because I am not one to let projects die, but on the otherhand its like 'why waste money here when you could spend you time stacking for what you really want'.

SO I don't know what to do. Just taking it one day at a time, arguing with myself about it *lol*, and just seeing what happens as the months progress.

Financing the car wouldn't be a problem at all. But insurance (full coverage) would run me about $330 a month. Right now, I can't afford that without sacrificing putting fuel in it (would defeat the purpose would it not), or even mod her. Well I take that back, I could do it- but the question is more of 'will I be able to maintain it 100% even if other problems occur in life'. Guess I'm being cautious. Then again, I have this thing- that if I get a car, I'll a car i'll always pay it in cash. I suppose just challenging myself and trying to met my own expectations.

Definitely like the Tibbys though. Well I hate one- which is owned by someone I used to work with- only because, a year ago, he was driving a probe and I was constantly handing him his ass. Now that the tables are turned- its like he takes a perverse pleasure in trying to get me to run. So I can't take him, the civics I used to play with, and the eclipses. Kinda a bruise to the ego- but things happen I guess. You gonna turbo it right? You better 

Peace


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Man, I already have a whole list of what Im going to do with this car. :fluffy: 

Here it is: Project Tiburon

Stock: 140hp I4 DOHC 2.0L
133 ft./lbs torque

Goal: 200hp
193 ft./lbs. torque

High Goal: 240hp
235 ft./lbs. torque

Major upgrades: Turbo--starting off with 6psi, highest 12 psi (most allowable on engine) NOS--later on, will be used sparingly. Will have to prepare engine for all this.

Subtle/typical upgrades: (which will be needed anyway with turbo): CAI, Headers, New exhaust piping (need to check best piping for this car)

Transmission:--will have to read up on how much power auto trans can handle, and if upgrades or such are available.

Windows: for now will be 35% all around..maybe, maybe silver/black tint.

Wheels/Tires: 16' Tires (17's to big, bad ride), black/silver lined rims.

Body kit: Later on, will not be to extreme..subtle but sporty.

Interior/Sound: Sound system will remain the same for a while since its been worked on already from the previous owner, interior will be all silver and black. Shifter will change as well, Tachometers-air/fuel ratio etc. will be installed as well, also new seats later on.

Also: CF hood

Total estimated amount of everything: $7500.00

Hmm it came out a little less then my old car!  

Well in your situation now: If you have a dream car and that is the car you live and breathe then hell man just get it. =) The sentra will look good hooked up to but thats up to you if you want to invest money in it. It has a lot of miles on it though, so I'd think you might want to swap the engine if you want to do big upgrades on it later. Everyone has a car they live and breathe with, and mine well its the 350Z hehe. Follow what you really want and what you think will be more worthy for you to invest in. :thumbup:


----------

